# Bichos inmortales (extremófilos)



## anajesusa (Ene 3, 2011)

Por lo que me ha dicho mi amigo Black Tiger acá se puede hablar de temas varios y como me preguntó respecto de esto, aquí empiezo la charla.
Hace algún tiempo estoy trabajando en investigar bacterias que viven en condiciones extremas, mas de uno habrá oído hace poco tiempo que en el lago Mono en Estados Unidos aparecieron unas que tienen en su molécula de ADN el arsénico, bueno yo no tengo para viajar a esos lugares extremos, pero pienso que muchas bacterias que están normalmente en tierra son capaces de sobrevivir a situaciones muy extremas. 
Se acuerdan de la película Total recall 





Bueno, es que puse al vacío un gramo de tierra en una ampolla durante 11 días y me esperaba que murieran todas, rompí la ampolla y la puse a cultivar y desarrollan como si nada, son unas bacterias esporuladas que no he identificado por métodos bioquímicos.
Bien si interesa el tema cuento mas.


----------



## Dano (Ene 3, 2011)

anajesusa dijo:


> Por lo que me ha dicho mi amigo Black Tiger acá se puede hablar de temas varios y como me preguntó respecto de esto, aquí empiezo la charla.
> Hace algún tiempo estoy trabajando en investigar bacterias que viven en condiciones extremas, mas de uno habrá oído hace poco tiempo que en el lago Mono en Estados Unidos aparecieron unas que tienen en su molécula de ADN el arsénico, bueno yo no tengo para viajar a esos lugares extremos, pero pienso que muchas bacterias que están normalmente en tierra son capaces de sobrevivir a situaciones muy extremas.
> Se acuerdan de la película Total recall
> 
> ...




Yo en química solo inorgánica  , igual voy a seguir el tema porque es interesante.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 3, 2011)

anajesusa dijo:


> ...Hace algún tiempo estoy trabajando en investigar bacterias que viven en condiciones extremas, mas de uno habrá oído hace poco tiempo que en el lago Mono en Estados Unidos aparecieron unas que tienen en su molécula de ADN el arsénico, bueno yo no tengo para viajar a esos lugares extremos, .....



Tal vez no a EEUU, pero si a Catamarca




http://ensayosespaciales.blogspot.com/2010/08/descubren-extremofilos-en-la-puna.html


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 3, 2011)

Como veo que ya te han recibido, y nada menos que 2 moderadores, Dano que es un tipazo y Fogonazo que lo es también (un poco rezongón y malhumorado pero nada grave), sé que te vas a sentir a gusto acá.
Tenés alguna foto de esos bichitos que sobrevivieron? Aún en el Museo tengo algunos amigos como para determinar que son.
O también puedo buscar alguna clave dicotómica para determinarlo, en invertebrados, era +o- bueno.

Así que espero que cuentes más, subas fotos, y hagamos algún experimento..... habrá extremófilos de tensión? 

Como te dije antes, Bienvenido al foro.

Y como inquietud, dejo la sugerencia de una sección en el lugar que crean pertinente, referida a ciencia en general (no tecnológica).

PD: y suelo ir por la zona del averno del foro (Moderación) pero juro que no te voy a llevar a esos lares!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 3, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> ....PD: y suelo ir por la zona del *averno del foro* (Moderación) pero juro que no te voy a llevar a esos lares!



Que en definitiva sería un buen lugar como para buscar extremófilos.

Hace tiempo y a lo lejos, había leído algo sobre este tema en "Río Tinto" (España)


----------



## electroconico (Ene 3, 2011)

Hace poco en discovery channel pasaron un tema sobre " osos de agua " que pueden sobrevivir sin agua y en condiciones extremas.Se quedan en un estado de reposo y al tener algo de agua empiezan a moverce nuevamente.También los tuvieron al vacío y se los llevaron al espacio a hacerles pruebas.

Muy interesante.

Saludos!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 3, 2011)

PD: anajesusa, no oigas a este prequeño primate que te llevará por la mala senda!

Ahora para aportar algo medianamente inteligente: extremófilo es un individuo que puede vivir en condiciones *absolutamente* extremas, o sea, para los termófilos (los que viven con mucha temperatura) estamos hablando de 90 grados centígrados. Son pequeñitos organismos que resisten condiciones que normalmente serían mortales para cualquier otro ser. Y si no recuerdo mal, otro ejemplo serían las cucarachas, que fueron una de las pocas cosas que sobrevivieron en Hiroshima y Nagasaki, aunque no sé como se llamarían, algo así como Irradiófilos?


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 3, 2011)

Bueno gracias a todos por el interés, asi que la cucaracha atómica , hablando de cucarachas nunca metieron una al microondas? la pueden dejar 10 o 20 minutos y ni se entera. Bueno pero no es un extremofilo, hay una razón que seguramente los afectos a la RF saben muy bien...
Para Fogonazo, había escuchado lo de catamarca, también en las salinas existen bichos capaces de sobrevivir a concentraciones 10 veces mayores que las del mar. 
Pero yo quiero ir mas cerca, soy un seco, (al jardín ),  tengo la idea que muchos bichos de estos son bien comunes, lo que dice electroconico es asi la agencia espacial europea mandó al espacio a los osos de agua y varias bacterias y estas volvieron como si nada, me parece que la vida es como una infección, no se si en una chispa de plasma como sugiere el gato negro pero...
Habrán escuchado de una bacteria que aguanta mas de 5000 Gy de radiación sin inmutarse, el hombre muere con 10 Gy.
Tengo la foto del bicho que desarrolló despues de permanecer al vacío 11 días, es un bacilo gram positivo y con tinción de verde de malaquita (para esporulados) se ve asi




Ese que se ve como un palito de tambor, cabecita verde
Esta es la cápsula al vacío


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 3, 2011)

Na, Anajesusa es lo más bueno y correcto que te puedas imaginar, sabe, lo que no sabe pregunta, y sobre todo hace. Está absolutamente fuera de tu alcance. No digo que sea inmaculado, pero su afán de enseñar (es bioquímico, aficionado a la electrónica, fotografía, astronomía, y no sé cuantas cosas más, además de profesor en la secundaria), lo hace impoluto .


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 3, 2011)

Loco BT mi microscopio va hasta ahí,  te puedo mandar el bicho en un porta,  pienso que son clostridium, los de la gangrena gaseosa, tetano, botulismo o algun otro, en ese lugar nunca se vio carbunclo asi que descarto antrax pero puede no ser muy saludable el bichitín.
Estoy preparando una estufa de 70 u 80 grados con el termostato electrónico que diseñaste Angel para meter tierra ahí tambien a ver que pasa


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 3, 2011)

Uhm con cuantos aumentos está sacada esa foto?
Tengo 2 microscopios, es de mayor aumento es de 1800, pero está bastante sucio, debería limpiarlo...
Es en ese rango?


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 4, 2011)

Mas o menos 1400 aumentos, sería hora que limpiaras esos microscopios...
Algo que me olvidé comentar, es que estos bacilos que desarrollaron son muy productores de gas, el medio de cultivo líquido parece cerveza.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 4, 2011)

El gas es combustible? Tiene algún olor característico? Está modificando el PH del medio de cultivo?


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 4, 2011)

El gas no parece ser combustible y el pH del medio parece conservarse, luego voy a revisar si el medio de cultivo no tiene algún buffer que regule.
En el primer ensayo que hice con esto del vacío dejé la muestra solo 1 hora a vacío de difusora y cultivé, esa muestra y otra de testigo, al día siguiente había un olor a E. coli impresionante pero debe haber venido del testigo, porque en la segunda prueba, la que quedó 11 días al vacío no hice testigo y ya no hubo olor.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 4, 2011)

Okis. Te pregunté todo eso, como para ir averiguando que tipo de metabolismo tiene, eso nos ayudará a saber qué es realmente ....... o quizás no y sea un extraterrestre!


----------



## fernandob (Ene 4, 2011)

no me parece asombroso que sobrevivan, si recordamso que la vida surgio aca cuando la tierra era bastante inhospita, y que luego sufrio bastantes golpes.

alguna vez divagando y con algo leido acerca de la terraformacion recuerdo que pense que seria buento tener un listado de todos lso organismos que hay en la tierra (es un campo de cultivo) ysus efectos, como transforman elementos, que es loq ue comen y que generan.
ya que al fin y al cabo lo que hacen los organismso simples y complejso es transformar elementos.
y con esa info se podria trazar un plan para modificar ambientes (terraformar) , atmosferas, suelos.

la verdad que es tan interesante que da ganas de vivir unos miles de años mas para poder ver lo que hacemos.

un saludo


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 4, 2011)

Si, si, ya me di cuenta, personalmente y con los pocos datos con que cuento creo que son _Clostridium Botulinum_ por esto, nunca hubo mancha en el campo (así se le llama a la gangrena gaseosa) y tampoco carbunclo (antrax) no puedo asegurar que Clostridium tetani no haya habido, a veces vi unos hermosos pares de tet... pero muy pocas veces en ese lote . 
Me falta solo el calefactor de la estufa de 70º lo voy a hacer con 4 resistencias de 5K en paralelo, de esas gordas que venían en los chasis wellgardner seguramente algunos vejetes como nosotros se acordaran  y el termostato electrónico que diseño el Black Tiger. (pongamos algo de electrónica o terminan corriéndome del foro)
Estas esporas son bastante resistentes al calor también.
Editado: no había visto tu intervención fernandob, bienvenido.


----------



## Neodymio (Ene 4, 2011)

Agrego esta:
"La rana de bosque (Rana sylvatica) es un anfibio anuro de la familia Ranidae. Tiene un tamaño medio de 3,5 cm y puede alcanzar unos 7 cm de longitud; las hembras son más grandes que los machos. Es de color marrón oscuro con matices verdosos y negros. Habita principalmente en Alaska y Canadá.
Descripción: La rana de bosque posee ciertos sistemas que le permiten sobrevivir en condiciones extremas (extremófilo) soportando muy bajas temperaturas; es una de las cuatro especies de ranas norteamericanas que son capaces de congelarse "en estado sólido" y sobrevivir.
En primer lugar poseen una gran cantidad de nucleoproteínas (nucleótidos + proteínas) en su torrente sanguíneo; estos compuestos que potencian la formación de hielo, evitan sin embargo que éste se organice en forma de grandes cristales que dañarían a las células.
Por otro lado, la rana, cuya concentración de glucosa es similar a la nuestra sintetiza en el hígado grandes cantidades de ésta (que, a diferencia de nosotros, es capaz de tolerar) al inicio de la congelación. La glucosa se concentra en el interior de las células y hace las veces de anticongelante, evitando que se congelen los fluidos celulares. Sin embargo, la congelación del líquido exterior provoca que en el interior haya una mayor proporción de agua, provocando una salida de agua de las células que, si bien hace aumentar la proporción de glucosa en su interior (aumentando la acción anticongelante), podría provocar su muerte debido a la deshidratación, esto se evita al llegar a un equilibrio de concentraciones con el exterior, lo que interrumpe la salida de agua.
Con esto, los órganos y el cuerpo de la rana cuerpo pueden llegar a convertirse en un 65% de su agua completamente en hielo congelado y el resto de su agua estaría líquido gracias a su anticongelante natural. Cuando suben las temperaturas, se descongela primero el corazón, para que la circulación se reactive y evitar así daños en los demás órganos conforme se descongelan."


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 4, 2011)

Y la verdad que darían ganas, con unos 10000 me conformaría 

PD: me olvidé lo importante, que era subir un archivo. Quizás lo tengas Ana <=  es una guía de bacteriología con una buena clave para identificarlas.

PD1: el bichito, tiene movilidad?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 4, 2011)

@neodymio, una cosa es que puedan resistir x cosa, de ese tipo de organismos hay muchos, pero otra cosa es que se desarrollen en ese medio.
Los extremófilos, justamente se pueden desarrollar y viven normalmente en ese medio extremo (esto por supuesto está referido a los parámetros normales de vida que concebimos), no es que lo soportan, hasta el punto que si no se da esa condición, probablemente perezcan en algunos casos.
El experimento de Anajesusa, es comprobar su hipótesis o creencia o palpito, de que aún si no se dan esas condiciones, puedan sobrevivir (supongo que en forma de esporas o vaya a saber uno como) y cuando se dan las condiciones favorables para su crecimiento, volver a desarrollarse.
O sea, hay vida latente en cualquier lado!
O quizás le pifié y al joraca con todo mi razonamiento


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 4, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Quizás lo tengas Ana <=
> 
> PD1: el bichito, tiene movilidad?



primero aclarar algo, que no lo he hecho en este foro y siempre que entro a algún lugar nuevo con este nick lo hago je je, no soy ni una mina, ni un muñeca quebrada, con este nick a veces puedo entrar al baño de mujeres 
Que bueno lo de la rana, ni siquiera un estimulo eléctrico se descongela se despierta y ya...
Los bicho son moviles BT
Ya me estoy bajando el archivo que pusiste, tengo varios documentos para la diferenciación pero requieren medios de cultivos de los que no dispongo, mi laboratorio es de clínica, hago algo de bacteriología pero bastante rústico


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 4, 2011)

Quizás entonces pueda ser C. tetani.


> Se tiñe Gram positiva en cultivos frescos, pero en cultivos establecidos, se tiñe Gram negativa.
> Durante el crecimiento vegetativo del organismo, no sobrevive en presencia de oxígeno, es sensible al calor y posee un flagelo que le provee motilidad. by WikiPedia



Como verás, te doy el pié para que digas todas las presentaciones 

PD: como es eso de entrar al baño de las chicas? Si eso es así, voy a pedir mi cambio de Nick a Blacka Tigera


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 4, 2011)

Es un tema muy interesante, el año pasado en bio de 4º de ESO dimos algo del Dominio Archaea y las extremófilas, aunque como Dano, me gusta más la inorgánica, eso que el año pasado nos presentamos a una Olimpiada de Biología en Madrid 2 amigos y yo con el insti y quedamos segundos, pero bueno.

P.D. El único bicho inmortal es la mosca de Moebius de Fogonazo


----------



## Neodymio (Ene 4, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> @neodymio, una cosa es que puedan resistir x cosa, de ese tipo de organismos hay muchos, pero otra cosa es que se desarrollen en ese medio.
> Los extremófilos, justamente se pueden desarrollar y viven normalmente en ese medio extremo (esto por supuesto está referido a los parámetros normales de vida que concebimos), no es que lo soportan, hasta el punto que si no se da esa condición, probablemente perezcan en algunos casos.
> El experimento de Anajesusa, es comprobar su hipótesis o creencia o palpito, de que aún si no se dan esas condiciones, puedan sobrevivir (supongo que en forma de esporas o vaya a saber uno como) y cuando se dan las condiciones favorables para su crecimiento, volver a desarrollarse.
> O sea, hay vida latente en cualquier lado!
> O quizás le pifié y al joraca con todo mi razonamiento



Entonces el verdadero desafío, si no entendí mal, sería colocar al vacío una caja de petri o la misma ampolleta pero en condiciones en que se puedan reproducir?
Porque por lo que vi los microorganismos solo "soportaron" el vacío pero no se "criaron" en ese medio, igual que la ranita


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 4, 2011)

y cual es el objeto de tener encerrada y detenida a esa pobre  e inocente microorganismo y toda su familia ?
libertad ¡¡ libertad ¡¡ libertad ¡¡


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 4, 2011)

Creo y como no estoy en la cabeza de Anajesusa, solo creo que la idea es, mediante vacío, eliminar todo lo que no lo aguante, ver si quedó algo, analizarlo, volverlo a poner en condiciones extremas, y por último ver si se sigue desarrollando. El problema también radica en que en condiciones de vacío, es, con medios convencionales, muy difícil de ver que pasa, ya que las distancias de enfoque de un microscopio ocular común, no lo van a permitir.
Igual, en 11 días, no creo que ningún organismo aguante sin que esté preparado específicamente para eso, una condición extrema de ese tipo.
Igual tampoco me des mucha bola, son solo elucubraciones 

PD: al rey, en lugar de vacío, le vamos a hacer el llenado


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 4, 2011)

pero an llevado microorganismo al espacio y sobrevivieron algunos ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
no responde al silvia suller ,porque ayer   encabece moderacion y encima me agarraron de amigo por equivocacion,lo  que quiere decir que en realidad no me eligieron, snif snif snif
PD:
     no otra ves ,ya me vio ,sone argrrrrrr


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 4, 2011)

Bueno, de nuevo al averno (llamarada man se va a poner contento )
Que lo lleven al espacio, significa no gravedad, nada que ver con vacío y condiciones extremas, si el humano sobrevive, *NO* son extremas. Y si encabezaste, no tengo dudas de que por algo será, y sea como sea, nada de eso tiene nada que ver con que te vayamos a hacer el *llenado*.
Mejor ......... mejor no digo nada  jajaja ya con esto es suficiente para mis méritos con el maestro!


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 4, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Creo y como no estoy en la cabeza de Anajesusa, solo creo que la idea es, mediante vacío, eliminar todo lo que no lo aguante, ver si quedó algo, analizarlo, volverlo a poner en condiciones extremas, y por último ver si se sigue desarrollando. El problema también radica en que en condiciones de vacío, es, con medios convencionales, muy difícil de ver que pasa, ya que las distancias de enfoque de un microscopio ocular común, no lo van a permitir.
> Igual, en 11 días, no creo que ningún organismo aguante sin que esté preparado específicamente para eso, una condición extrema de ese tipo.
> Igual tampoco me des mucha bola, son solo elucubraciones
> 
> PD: al rey, en lugar de vacío, le vamos a hacer el llenado



Es mas o menos eso, ir aumentando condiciones desfavorables, por el momento no busco que desarrollen en esas condiciones, solo que aguanten, mi idea es que los extremófilos andan por todos lados y cuando hay gradiente de condiciones se van mutando hasta lograr sobrevivir en esos medios inhóspitos, las bacterias hacen infinidad de generaciones en poco tiempo, la E. coli se replica cada 20 minutos, 72 generaciones en un día!!!! va a mutar rápidamente y si hay un gradiente de condiciones entre lo mas desfavorable y lo mas favorable en medio se va a ir adaptando hasta que haya una cepa que aguante perfectamente vivir en un entorno hostil. Es una idea, hay una teoría que dice que la vida vino en un cometa...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 4, 2011)

yo creia que todos los microorganismos, y unidades celulares, o bacterianas, sólo mueren al ser sometidos a temperaturas superiores a 60ºC

hasta ahi sabia yo...pero del frio o del vació nunca habia oido, ni estudiado...por ende puede ser que sobrevivan a todas esas "adversidades"

tambien debemos recordar que seres mucho más complejos, como insectos o animales (inclusive los humanos) son mucho más frágiles a la hora de morir...tanto calor, o mucho frio, o un golpe basta para morir...cuando en organismos mas simples, no se da esta condición.


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 5, 2011)

Hola estoy de vuelta, ya tengo lista la mini estufa para cocinar bichos , la primera prueba la voy a hacer a 65º durante 24 horas y voy a usar un hisopo con los bichos sobrevivientes del holocausto de vacío. Es impresionante la velocidad en el desarrollo, esta mañana cerca mediodía hice un repique en medio sólido y cuando volví a las 15 ya había un desarrollo franco.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 5, 2011)

Fotos, fotos, fotos, fotos, fotos, queremos fotos de la cámara de tortura térmica!


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 5, 2011)

Los Extremófilos mantienen viva la búsqueda de vida en otros planetas.


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 5, 2011)

Si, es verdad, ellos son mucho las fuertes que los pluricelulares y es posible que hayan viajado en cometas que han caído sobre la tierra e iniciado la vida, se llama panespermia esta hipótesis.
Bueno pongo unas fotos de la estufita, como siga escribiendo boludeces acá nunca voy a llegar a los 25 mensajes para responder los amables gestos de bienvenida que me han dado, gracias de nuevo a todos, especialmente a vos Angel que siempre me estas elogiando  No le crean un pomo es un gato mentiroso.





Eso que se ve debajo de las resistencias es una especie de fibra que tienen los calefactores, le metí el soplete al mango y no se mosqueó




Por sobre las resistencias otra capa de fibra




Todo el dispositivo, puede verse que lo llevé a 85 grados, el termostato que esta a la derecha es idea de Black Tiger anda joyita, si a alguien le interesa eso esta documentado en mi blog


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 5, 2011)

hoy pense esto (y desde la completa ignoracia )
si pongo agua y frutas ,fermentan porque ay bacterias ---si asi es 
luego esas bacterias producen alcohol como desecho  ---si esa si 
luego el alcohol mata muchas de esas bacterias --(el alcohol si las mata ,al menos eso tengo entendido)
luego esa mezcla que contiene muchas de bacterias que evolucionaron se van muriendo por el alcohol y se estabiliza pero algunas bacterias sobreviven ,luego la mezcla se convierte en vinagre y   listo 
ya no ay mas vida ?????? 
muchas generaciones de bacterias asta que solo queda vinagre  ???
el ácido vinagre sera un buen desinfectante ?????
a  toda  la mezcla de las frutas y el agua esta sellada y  también producen  burbujas ,
pero al final como las condiciones se van poniendo duras se mueren las bacterias ,
de ay también podría salir una de esas bacterias que buscas ,la mutante ?
pd:
    cierto que no tenia que postear mas nada


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 6, 2011)

Hay que hacer marcha atras, la fibra hace que la temperatura dentro de la caja no sea homogenea, tendré que poner un cooler para hacer circular el aire y sacar todo ese relleno de fibra.
Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 6, 2011)

Mmmm y la caja plástica se banca esta temperatura de forma constante?


----------



## fernandob (Ene 6, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Los Extremófilos mantienen viva la búsqueda de vida en otros planetas.


 
yo hace rato pense que no deberia ser mas interesante la busqueda de vida en otros planetas (cosa NO prioritaria) que si l busqueda de planetas para que el ser humano les plante vida.

ya con lo visto hasta ahora se ve que la vida como la conocemso florecio ACA y la gran mayoria de lso otros planetas carecen de vida.
a veces leo las vueltas que se da para "contaminar" un planeta con vida terrestre , cuando me da la impresion e que es eso lo que debemso hacer.

ADEMAS......busqueda de vida....cual es ??
encontrar vida en otro planeta , para que ? traerla aca ? (**)  , acaso no sabemos lso posibles efectos nocivos de importar una forma de vida extraña en un ecosistema que jamas la tuvo.
puede ser nefasto.
eso sumado a la poca responsabilidad y la graciosa alegria que posee el ser humano para hacer estupideces.........no ......mejor no la encontremos.

tenemos mucho trabajo con plantar vida en otros mundos disponibles .


(**) siempre me refiero a vida basica, primitiva.


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 6, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> la gran mayoria de lso otros planetas carecen de vida.



Bueno eso es ver al universo desde una postura muy egocéntrica, hay tantos planetas que el número se hace difícil de encontrar para eso se creo el googol, no?

Referente a la estufita, cuando había 85º arriba en la parte inferior estaba por los 117º y se ablandó un poco, estoy viendo la posibilidad de pintarla con sildenafil para que se ponga dura


----------



## fernandob (Ene 6, 2011)

anajesusa dijo:


> Bueno eso es ver al universo desde *una postura muy egocéntrica,* hay tantos planetas que el número se hace difícil de encontrar para eso se creo el googol, no?


 
te aseguro que nada que ver.

mira, para empezr se que hay granes zonas de el universo que es imposible la vida, zonas las cuales fueron expuestas a supernovas o no se que , explosiones de rayos no se que que esterilizaron inmenzas zonas de el universo.
luego , se tiene que dar no solo en distancia sino que tambien en tiempo que haya vida coicidente con la nuestra.

para mi no es una cuestion de presumir o de pensar que "solo nosotros" como algo egocentrico, todo lo contrario.
segun mi punto de vista existe una posibilidad (la ralidad no la conocemos) de que sea el nuestro el unico planeta con vida , siempre hablamso de distancias viables, por que la gran parte de el universo (se supone infinito) JAMAS la alcanzaremos.

ENTONCES el aprovechar la ventaja tactica que tenemos (inteligencia y capacidad de expandirnos fuera de la tierra) NO es motivo de presumir ni de nada, y menso de actuar como actuamos.

es sencillamente UNA RESPONSABILIDAD que recae en nosotros y una OPORTUNIDAD para la vida de expandirse mas alla de la tierra.



la gente que estudia (cientificos) dicen siempre que es todo azar, que no hay un plan maestro , que nada es hecho a proposito, *lo acepto.*
(aunque me fastidian en su chatura para escuchar y comprender algunas cosas) 
pero la cosa es sencilla y la dire con un ejemplo:

_vos sos un experto cerrajero, que siempre anda con una bolsita minima de herramientas encima , por si te llaman para una urgencia._
_y un dia salis a pasear con tu novia, deciden ir al cine._
_y mientras estan dando la pelicula se desata un incendio, con tal mala suerte que la puerta de salida queda trabada._
_pero tan buena suerte que estas VOS AHI._
_es TU TAREA, tu responsabilidad abrir esa puerta._
_podes no hacerlo , pero se pierde una oportunidad unica ya que estan dadas las condiciones para que si se logre el resultado positivo. _
_sos parte de un plan maestro ? , fuiste puesto ahi por obra divina?? hay una mente superior que .... ?_
_me importa un huevo, analizo lo que si es real._



_un saludo _


EDIT: 
ademas, me olvidaba,para mi dese hace rato que veo la psicologia del ser humano , siemrpe sueña con encontrar un tesoro, siempre sueña con encontrar las cosas listas:
algo ya creado.
un planeta con civilizaciones que le daran ..........
o civilizaciones extintas que dejaron ciudades que ..........
o formas de vida microscopica que le sirvan para ..........(mejor ni pieso por que todo lo convertimso en armas que terminan dandonos en el cul.....).
lo que yo digo requiere esfuerzo, paciencia y altruismo, ya que no sera una tarea que de frutos a corto plazo, sino a larguisimo .


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 6, 2011)

Je, con guitarra es otra cosa, ahora me paseo por toda la caja con el termopar y la temperatura esta clavada en los 65º


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 6, 2011)

Realmente, la inmensidad del Universo en Expansión y la Ciencia del Ser-Humano tienen posibilidades infinitas de hacer cualquier cosa posible y las tecnologías para eso. Vean atrás y pregunten ¿Cuanto hemos avanzado en los campos de la ciencia y el conocimiento. ¿Que será en 100 Años más?. Las posibilidades son infinitas.

Saludos!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 6, 2011)

Claro, haciendo olas, cualquiera (ventilador) 
Ahora, resistirá los 85? Vea el próximo capítulo de esta termonovela! No se la pierda, únicamente acá, en forosdeelectronica www com etc. 

Con respecto al futuro, para mí es más negro que mis rayas negras..........
Con respecto a la comunicación, para mí el mayor avance fue el telégrafo, y de eso, ya hace parva de tiempo.
Y como vienen las cosas, creo que de acá a 100 años, vamos a estar lujuriosamente un poquito mejor, más ricos y más pobres, en la franja media, na de na...........


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 6, 2011)

Creo que no va atener problemas a 85º cuando tenía la fibra, en la base de la caja había 117º ahora la temperatura queda homogenea no se si aguanten las soldaduras de estaño...
Parece que en la tierra hay gran cantidad de otros tipos de anaeróbios me comentaba Petersen del CA que estan bastante estudiados y justamente buscando una información para Dano en un libro sobre biodigestión encontré la lista bien larga de ellos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 6, 2011)

A 85º ni se enteran (las soldaduras de estaño) así que por ahí no vas a tener problemas.
Amén de eso, anaerobio como vos bien sabés es una cosa, pero que resista vacío....... es otra. La presión en las membranas, se iría al joraca (o eso creo).


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 6, 2011)

Bueno he largado la segunda fase del experimento, tomando los consejos de mi buen amigo Petersen de CA con los que estoy en total acuerdo, he metido en la estufa a 65º dos frascos de vidrio con tierra húmeda, bien tapados para que no se resequen y también el hisopo con los bichos que sobrevivieron en la prueba anterior con vacío. Dejaré 24 horas en esas condiciones, luego sembraré en medio líquido el contenido de uno de los frascos y el hisopo. Si resulta que hay desarrollo al segundo frasco lo pasaré a vacío por una hora y veremos de que va la cosa.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 6, 2011)

Una duda, la resistencia que regula la histéresis, la dejaste para que fluctúe 1 grado?


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 7, 2011)

Se la quite esta sin la histéresis. Todo va viento en popa no se incendió nada y la temperatura sigue clavada en 65, hoy 21h15 termina el infierno para los bichitos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 7, 2011)

se murieron todos ya ?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 7, 2011)

Eso mismo iba a preguntar majestad de las garrapatas, ya son las 22:50 y no tenemos noticias!


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 8, 2011)

Que son apureros..., es que tengo que tomarles el pulso a todos y son varios, en un gramo de tierra hay como 1000 millones.
Hoy estoy sembrando una de las muestras de tierra y el hisopo, mañana veré si los medios se han enturbiado o hay algún indicio de vida


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 8, 2011)

Y que opinan de este pequeño titán: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tardigrada


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 8, 2011)

Ese bichito BT es el que llevaron al espacio en un trabajo de la agencia espacial europea, donde obtuvieron resultados fantásticos, parece ser que el tipo seguía reproduciéndose en el vacío, no he podido leer el trabajo que esta en ingles y no me resulta muy fácil, también hicieron pruebas con varios microorganismos.
Quiero compartir con Uds algo referente a este tema, hay un profesor español muy famoso por sus estudios y trabajos en este campo de los extremófilos, es el profesor Ricardo Amils, si buscan en youtube hay una linda serie de videos donde lo reportean.
En realidad yo tenía una duda referente a que considerar como extremófilo, según la wiki es el bicho que se desarrolla crece y se reproduce en medios extremos, si vamos al caso específico de mis experimentos los microorganismos resisten pero no comen no fifan ni naaa (que aburridos)  entonces mi duda es, si estos que resisten, pero no se reproducen son verdaderos extremófilos. La cuestión que googlendo encontré el email del profe y le mandé la consulta y para mi sorpresa esta mañana recibí la respuesta la que transcribo a continuación
Estimado Cesar, en sentido estricto si no crecen en las condiciones  
extremas no son extremófilos, pero en realidad el resistir condiciones  
extremas es el requerimiento necesario para poder serlo. Como puedes  
ver la frontera es sutil. En el caso de que no crezcan en esas  
condiciones lo más razonable es referirse a ellos como que toleran o  
resisten condiciones extremas. Un saludo y que vaya bien tu trabajo.  
R. Amils.
No me digan que internet no es fantástica!!!


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 8, 2011)

Son las 17h45, ambos cultivos con desarrollo franco, cosa de locos estos bichos son parientes de Bruce Willis, que tengo que hace para pasarlos al otro mundo? que fenómeno. No es que la leche se pasteuriza a 60º unos segundos nomas? a estos bichos no les hace ni cosquillas...
Próximo paso llevar la temperatura a 85º, pero tendré que cambiar la cajita plástica por una de metal.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 8, 2011)

no sera y como,controlas  que las muestras no estén contaminadas? no serán otros bichos?o todavía están al vacio?y  si les echas vinagre,eso si las mataria o no?


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 8, 2011)

Hola rey, no son otros bichos, son los que se aguantaron la calentada y además los del hisopo también se aguantaron el vacío. Los frascos de medio de cultivo están estériles pasados por autoclave a 121º por 20 minutos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 8, 2011)

impresionante ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 8, 2011)

Como vos decís profe, internet para algunas cosas, es maravillosa!

PD: quiero ver la nueva cámara de torturas para 85 grados


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 9, 2011)

Para la nueva cámara me conseguí una caja de aluminio que es una belleza, pero creo que no es bueno usar un metal tan conductor del calor, me va a disipar un montón y las resistencias van a estar prácticamente conectadas siempre (De paso, BT luego pongo una duda en "dudas en general" sobre el termostato que diseñaste) e incluso si quiero levantar a 100 grados tal vez no llegue.
Habrá algún problema en hacerla de madera?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 9, 2011)

en madera ,,igual al papel como era el libro  ese de  los bomberos que  quemaban libros farangei ''algo'',,,,  quisas aguante


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 9, 2011)

Al final la hice de madera aprovechando un molde para ladrillos refractarios, quedó pipi cucu
Tuve que modificar su diseño BT porque se negaba a subir a mas de 85º je je


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 9, 2011)

Uhmmmmmmm y qué modificaste si se puede saber claro


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 9, 2011)

,el año pasado lleve la temperatura de una de mis peceras de 25 grados a 38 grados,por 5 horas con peces y todos ,el fin fue matar un hongo que ataco la pecera ,resulta que lei que avia que medicar ,pero tambien sabia que los seres de sangre caliente tienen la temperatura que tienen por el echo que la mayoría de los hongos mueren a los 30 y picos de grados ,bueno resulto que los peces sobrevivieron y el hongo murió,la enfermedad se llamaba ''puntos blancos'' ,
actualmente tengo un filtro + luz uv como germicida y no mas problemas .
*se ve que cada microorganismo muere a una deteminada temperatura ,veremos si sobreviven los de anajesusa con la nueva temperatura .*


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 9, 2011)

La reforma fue cambiar R9 de 33k por una menor resultante de ponerle en paralelo 220k, no menos porque se sale de rango abajo. Ya estan los bichitos de veraneo a 85 grados je je


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 10, 2011)

Ultimo momento se quemó el termostato, creo por las reformas que le hice y me dejó a la mitad de la prueba, habrá que arreglar y luego continuar.


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 12, 2011)

Mañana sabremos si hay sobrevivientes, ummmm.... estaba tuto eso, no lo podía sostener con las manos. Estuvieron 24h a 85º. Por las dudas que los malditos quieran más esta noche voy a probar si la estufa aguanta los 100º, seguro que voy a hacer pelota el ventilador.


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 13, 2011)

Increíble, los malditos siguen vivos!!!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 13, 2011)

Mmmmmmmmm luego de probar la cocción, no sería interesante probar lo contrario?
Tenés algo como para que llegue p.ej. a 50 grados bajo cero?


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 13, 2011)

Me hartaron los bichos estos, recién metí una muestra en el autoclave, no puede ser que sean tan duros, según el Petersen con 15 minutos en calor húmedo 121º del autoclave no queda nada. Veremos. 
Lo del frío puedo conseguir nitrógeno líquido esta a 195º bajo cero, parece que los bichos son mas resistentes al frío que al calor por eso me largue con las pruebas de calor primero.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 13, 2011)

Yo la prueba la imaginaba para evaluar la posibilidad cierta de que puedan viajar en un meteorito o algo parecido 
Vaya a saber uno si no habrán sido los primitivos colonizadores no?


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 13, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Yo la prueba la imaginaba para evaluar la posibilidad cierta de que puedan viajar en un meteorito o algo parecido
> Vaya a saber uno si no habrán sido los primitivos colonizadores no?



Justamente voy por el mismo camino de pensamiento. Si son capaces de aguantar vacío, calor y frío técnicamente es posible que en el interior de una roca pudieran llegar, y otra hipotesis es que no son bichos raros, estan por cualquier parte, luego si bichos que pueden resistir tanto estan en un gradiente de condiciones de la mas buena a la mas mala, es muy improbable que no hayan mutado de tal forma que puedan llegar a reproducirse en medios hostiles.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 13, 2011)

Veo que tenemos pensamientos similares. En un ambiente propicio, es segura la reproducción, y las mutaciones están plenamente documentadas. Serán nuestros ancestros?
Luego la pregunta será: donde se generaron?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 13, 2011)

en  el mar donde ay lugares volcánicos con muy  caliente y   ay vida documentada 
*para mi que para matarlos ay que calentarlos y  luego  enfriarlos de golpe*,
saludos


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 13, 2011)

Si no, microondas


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 13, 2011)

Josefe17 dijo:


> Si no, microondas



Nop, nada de microondas, nunca probaste poner una cucaracha en el MO? puedes ponerla 20 minutos que no saldrá mas crocante de lo que entró, el MO de cocina trabaja a 2.4Ghz es decir tiene una longitud de onda de 12 cm, necesitas algo del tamaño de media longitud al menos. Los microorganismos son tan pequeñitos que no absorben la energía


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 13, 2011)

solo si metes la cucaracha mojada ,ay si explotan


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 14, 2011)

Esta fue una prueba bien sanguinaria, tiré a matar directamente, metí una muestra de 1 gr de tierra en el autoclave por 15 minutos, luego cultive, resultado: ahí están lo mas campantes desarrollando. Me queda meterlos en estufa de esterilización 2 horas a 400º aunque ya me doy por bastante satisfecho que sean capaces de soportar temperaturas tan altas.
Voy por otra prueba, una bacteria en el espacio exterior debería soportar frío extremo, calor extremo cuando entra en una atmósfera y radiación 
En otra oportunidad hice una prueba exponiendo una bacteria común (E.coli) a radiación, tengo unas muestras de americio que son fuerte emisoras de radiación alfa, voy a idear algo para exponer estos esporulados a esta radiación, no es fácil porque la capa bacteriana debe ser muy fina las alfa son poco penetrantes.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 14, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> solo si metes la cucaracha mojada ,ay si explotan



Pero, Eso ya se debe al calentamiento del agua sobre ella. El chiste es que revienten desde dentro


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 14, 2011)

El autoclave está a unos 120 grados centígrados no?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 14, 2011)

Está muy lejos de mi intención darte ideas *"Raras"*, pero puedo llegar a tener acceso a la cámara de radiación gama de CNEA.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 14, 2011)

> Está muy lejos de mi intención darte ideas "Raras", pero puedo llegar a tener acceso a la cámara de radiación gama de CNEA.


mientras  que no quieras meter ay un lemur ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 14, 2011)

Esto sí que va muy mal. Un violador compulsivo de micro organismos, y un depredador natural con acceso a a una cámara de radiación de CNEA. Y por lo que se vé, se están retroalimentado.

Integrantes del foro, estamos más que en el horno............ Estoy seguro que la próxima prueba va a ser con un paramecio o algo por el estilo, y de ahí, a hacerla con un minino, y luego con un humano, hay solo un pasito. A cuidarse!


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 14, 2011)

Mirá que son sabandijas... no vieron las pruebas de vacío que hice con lombrices? 
Bueno vamos a lo nuestro, estoy muy contento porque hoy hice algunas pruebas que van arrojando luz sobre que bicho es el "eterno", es un esporulado, la espora es central, es movil, prueba de la catalasa positiva, esta prueba me elimina de la cancha los Clostridium que son bastante peligrosos, ahora enfoco la mira a un género que se llama Bacillus, entre los cuales hay uno bien peligroso que es el anthracys (antrax) que queda descartado por que es inmóvil, asi que estoy manipulando algo que no es tan bravo.
Por otro lado tratando de averiguar mas me encontré con este trabajo http://www1.uprh.edu/salterns/geomicrobiolgy/Resistencia de las Endosporas.pdf que tiene mucho que ver con todo esto esto que estoy haciendo, estos profesores lo han hecho hace ya unos años y básicamente es lo que estoy haciendo yo ahora.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 14, 2011)

A mí lo único que se me viene a la mente, es un viejo relato de un científico.
Luego de varios años, consiguió hacer que una araña (quizás sea alguna conocida en todo el foro), respondiera a órdenes verbales.
Hecho esto, y después de muchos años de trabajo, presentó su tesis:
Frente al auditorio, presentó a su mascota, la puso sobre la mesa y le dijo: Juanita vení.
Hecho esto, la arañita fue hasta donde la estaban llamando.
Luego, el científico le cortó una pata, y repitió el procedimiento, consiguiendo el mismo resultado.
Hizo esto varias veces, hasta que quedaba una sola pata, y el resultado fue el mismo.
Cuando cortó la última pata, y llamando a Juanita vio que no respondía, el alegato concluyó y dijo: con lo que queda demostrado, que cuando a una araña se le cortan las patas, queda sorda.


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 17, 2011)

Mas pruebas:
Esto que ven acá es parte de un ionizador de un detector de humo, (que dicho sea de paso si alguien tiene varios de estos detectores de segunda mano, funcionen o no, estoy interesado en comprar) estos ionizadores están hechos con americio, un potente emisor de radiación alfa (es radiactivo, trae cancer, desaganse de ellos, mándenselos al chiflado!!!)





Expuse a las bacterias que aguantan tanta temperatura y vacío a esta radiación alfa




Igual expuse a radiación a otro cultivo con una muestra de torio




El torio es bastante emisor de alfa, pero no tanto como americio, el resultado fue el siguiente




Americio inhibió completamente el desarrollo 
Torio inhibió parcialmente




El hecho que haya inhibido el desarrollo no quiere decir que la bacteria este fuera de juego, estos bichos se meten en su cápsula (espora) y le hacen pito catalán a cualquier agresión, es como una cápsula espacial que los aísla de las malas condiciones y las malas acciones de gente mala que los quiere hacer sonar. No me extrañaría que en ese lugar donde ahora no hay desarrollo estén las esporas vivitas y coleando, La idea era sacar material de ese lugar donde no hubo desarrollo y volver a sembrar en un medio nuevo, pero es tan poca la superficie que directamente he sacado la muestra radiactiva y he vuelto a poner en estufa de 37º la misma placa, si para mañana tengo desarrollo ahí sabré que las esporas estaban bien de salud, si no crece nada tendré que repicar como era mi intención inicial porque puede haber cambiado la condición del medio de cultivo al ser expuesto


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 17, 2011)

Igual y la radiación les viene muy bien a las inmortales, así mutan y se hacen de colores y sabores diferencias ¿no?... Claro!, siempre y cuando no las maten!


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 17, 2011)

Si, justamente dentro de una de las placas apareció un bichito verde que quiere morderme el dedo cada vez que lo acerco


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 19, 2011)

Hoy he documentado un poco lo hecho hasta ahora, esta acá: http://anajesusa.wordpress.com/2011...xtremotolerantes-y-extremfilos-primera-parte/
La radiación alfa parece que las pone fuera de combate, menos mal, ya me estaba asustando


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 19, 2011)

en la naturaleza ay radiacion alfa .o en el espacio?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 20, 2011)

Las pone fuera de combate o se encapsulan?


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 20, 2011)

Los rayos cósmicos fuera de la atmósfera son protones y partículas alfa en un alto porcentaje, mas del 90%, la prueba que hice es porque no dispongo de otras radiaciones con fuerza suficiente.
Para black, he puesto a cultivar ayer una parte de la zona donde se inhibió el desarrollo, ya hacía 2 días la tenía incubando sin la fuente radiactiva y donde estaba la zona no había indicios de crecimiento, yo creo que las hizo bolsa, pero bueno hay que hacer mas pruebas


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 20, 2011)

Podes calcular cuanta radiación recibieron?


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 20, 2011)

Como poder seguro que se puede pero no se como hacerlo, le voy a pedir a Homer que me enseñe como . 
Mmmmm parece que no murieron las malditas, voy a tener que repetir esa prueba, tengo dudas que haya ido al repique en medio líquido alguna parte de la zona con desarrollo, es muy chiquita la zona tendría que poner dos o tres plaquitas de americio pegadas para aumentar la zona


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 20, 2011)

te falto hacer una prueva ,,,con una lampara uv


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 24, 2011)

Je, ni sueñen que dejé de torturar bichos...
Al final el gato negro me metió en un lío, el hecho que le pedí a un amigo de CA que me hiciera los cálculos de cuanta radiación recibían en un día las bacterias. 
Mi placa de americio tiene 4.5 microcuries unas dimensiones de 3mm x 6mm x 1 de alto los valores que saco mi querido amigo Homer dan algo asi como 2200 Gy en 24 horas, me quedé frío y no puedo creer que tanto, acá hay varios ingenieros alguno se anima a sacar números para corroborar?
En este momento estoy haciendo una nueva prueba, he puesto bacterias directamente sobre el americio y estoy tomando muestras de ellas cada 12, 24 y 48 horas hasta ahora llevo dos, la de 12 y la de 24 ambos positivos, si son ciertos los cálculos, se aguantaron 1100 y 2200Gy respectivamente, que me parece una guarangada, ya que un ser humano con 10Gy se muere


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 24, 2011)

si te colgas en el cuello uno de esos detectores de humo ,te moris?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 24, 2011)

Ha, este será otro día que el gato malo va a dormir tranquilo!
Como me suponía (no por cálculos solo por intuición debida al tamaño de los inmortales, el tamaño de la placa y las distancias involucradas) que la cantidad de radiación era un disparate, solo tuve que armar la línea, encarnar, y a la pesca! jajajajaja.

PD: la radiación gran reinaldo de los protozoarios, es acumulativa, o sea, no sé en cuanto tiempo, pero se me huele a que sí.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 24, 2011)

lindo collar pa la suegra ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 24, 2011)

Siempre depende de la masa, rey, creo que para la suegra lo mejor es el para golpes delantero de la F100 modelo 80 que son de los que venían cromados y de hierro bueno.
Black, no estoy tan seguro de esos valores, le pedí al pfdc que tirara una mano pero nada por ahora y el boti tampoco me dió bola con los cálculos, si quieren pongo lo que hizo homer y lo verficamos, hay algo que no me cierra en esos números...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 24, 2011)

Como ya sabés, no soy un especialista en esto, pero como también sabés, no le hago asco a nada 
Avanti!


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 24, 2011)

Este es el mensaje de respuesta cuando le pedí que haga los cálculos
Me metes en un compromiso porque no tengo ni idea sobre el asunto, pero como la ignorancia es atrevida… a ver si acierto:

Una plaquita de americio son unos 0,9 microcurios, que equivalen a 33.300 desintegraciones por segundo. Cada desintegración son 5,638MeV así que la potencia son 3E-8 watios. Si lo mantuviste durante 24 horas se emitieron en total 2,6 milijulios.

Supongamos (por suponer que no quede) que la fuente es puntual, que la sopa tiene la misma densidad que el agua, y que la penetración de las alfa es de 50micras. Una capa esférica de agua de 3mm de radio y 50 micras de espesor pesa 5,7 mg. Así que la dosis de radiación son 2,6 / 5,7 * 1000 = 455 Gray

Para pasarlo a Sievert hay que multiplicar por 20 porque son partículas alfa, así que serían 9.106 Sv

No puede ser, es una burrada

De donde salen los números del maese Homer:
1 curie= 3.7 E10 desintegraciones/seg
0.9 microCi= 3.3 E4 desintegraciones/seg
1 desint/seg= 5.638MeV
5.638*3.3E4=1.86E5 MeV
1Watt=6.243E12MeV
por tanto 3E-8watts
1Watt= 1Joul/seg
3E-8*8.64E4seg=2.59E-3 Joul
Bueno a la masa expuesta no la corroboré pero seguramente esta correcta (ahora no estoy tan seguro de esto) por tanto los Gy que calculó son exactos para 0.9microcurios, para mis 4.5 microcurios la dosis de radiación es 2275 Gy
Esta dosis es una guarangada, teniendo en cuenta que 10Gy matan a un ser humano, 60Gy son capaces de matar una colonia de E.coli y Deinococcus radiodurans un extremófilos de los mas resistentes a la radiación es capaz de soportar 5000Gy en dosis instantánea


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 24, 2011)

Yo para exponer PCB y activar la emulsión fotosensible empleaba como generador de UV la ampolla interna de una lámpara de vapor de mercurio de 400W (Obviamente rota), en lugar del balasto original, colocaba en serie una lámpara halogena de 1500W.
Lo cual daba una emisión muy potente (Y tóxica).

Podrías consultar con los "Bichos" que opinan sobre tomar sol artificial. Ver el archivo adjunto 43787


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 24, 2011)

Fogo podes poner una imagen de la lampara que usaste?, veré si puedo conseguir una, no tengo nada potente para UV, solo unas linternas con led y un tubo para billetes falsos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 24, 2011)

anajesusa dijo:


> Fogo podes poner una imagen de la lampara que usaste?, veré si puedo conseguir una, no tengo nada potente para UV, solo unas linternas con led y un tubo para billetes falsos



​
Es el trozo de tubo de cuarzo transparente que se ve dentro de la ampolla grande.
Lleva 4 electrodos, 2 de trabajo, 1 de sebado y uno de control térmico.
Vienen dentro de las lámparas de vapor de mercurio de alumbrado público, le rompes la primer cobertura que es la que convierte la radiación UV en luz visible y te queda la ampolla.
Aunque la ampolla grande esté rota o la lámpara NO funcione la ampolla chica si funciona, así que casi siempre se puede recuperar de algún lado.

*! Ojo con esto ¡*, la radiación era tan intensa (Y NO es chiste) que la tiré a la basura, me descomponía, nauseas, mareos, quemaduras, Etc.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 24, 2011)

Mi boca, o en este caso, mis dedos, me superan, al averno con el gato:


> me descomponía, nauseas, mareos


Qué hiciste con la lámpara?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 24, 2011)

una lampara uv-c vale unos 35  pesos ,marca philip ,es la lampara germicida para filtros de agua potable ,
yo   las uso en una pecera ,es decir en el filtro,pero haora que se lo que nos enceño fogo ,boy a intentar probar algo,quizas pueda  aumentar el caudal de agua  ya que la radiacion es superior ,sera?
mi lampara es de 7/8 wat creo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 24, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Mi boca, o en este caso, mis dedos, me superan, al averno con el gato:
> 
> Qué hiciste con la lámpara?



 Yo no understand 



el-rey-julien dijo:


> una lampara uv-c vale unos 35  pesos ,marca philip ,es la lampara germicida para filtros de agua potable ,
> yo   las uso en una pecera ,es decir en el filtro,pero haora que se lo que nos enceño fogo ,boy a intentar probar algo,quizas pueda  aumentar el caudal de agua  ya que la radiacion es superior ,sera?
> mi lampara es de 7/8 wat creo



Cuidado con esto, estamos hablando de casi 200 veces mas potencia y una temperatura de trabajo de unos 850º, no sea cosa que consigas peces fritos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 24, 2011)

No hay nada peor que tu castigo Señor del fuego..........


> me descomponía, nauseas, mareos


Explicar un chiste de medio pelo como el mio..... arggggggg.
A mí me sonó a embarazo, pero bueno, ya no tiene ni pizca de gracia.

PD: Ejemplo de como anular las maldades inconclusas del gato.


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 24, 2011)

Que buena idea fogo, habría que ver que tipo de UV, A B o C es el que emite, esta no la sabía, si la de los tubos germicidas. 
Supongo que se podrá calcular la radiación de eso?
Hoy hablé con un bioquímico a quien le derivo los análisis mas complejos que no hago en mi laboratorio, es uno de los laboratorios mas grandes que hay en Rosario y va a tratar de identificar al bichito.
Después de estas pruebas con radiación vienen las de frío, hipersalinidad, alcalinidad y acidez, cada vez quedo mas asombrado por la resistencia asombrosa de un bicho al que pateamos todos los días.
Y BT que pasa con esos cálculos? están bien? 
Ningún ingeniero se atreve?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 24, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo no understand
> 
> 
> 
> Cuidado con esto, estamos hablando de casi 200 veces mas potencia y una temperatura de trabajo de unos 850º, no sea cosa que consigas peces fritos.



la pucha,eso si que es caliente,me va a cambiar la temperatura del agua ¡¡¡¡¡  mejor desisto de la idea
gracias fogo



> Que buena idea fogo, habría que ver que tipo de UV, A B o C es el que emite, esta no la sabía, si la de los tubos germicidas.


UV letra c es el que mas emite ,esas son las lamparas germicidas


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 25, 2011)

Si bien esta calculadora es con respeto al aire, creo que poniendo los datos, te vas a llevar un grato gusto:
http://www.radprocalculator.com/Gamma.aspx


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 25, 2011)

Según esa calculadora es muy baja la radiación, pero no es alfa, es gama, la alfa cuando atraviesa, que en general atraviesa poco, pero una bacteria seguro la pasa hace muuuchooooo mas daño. Voy a consultarle a Homer a ver que dice


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 25, 2011)

Es muy baja poniendola a 0.1 cm?


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 25, 2011)

Hice el cálculo para 50 micras o sea 0.005 cm y me dá 0.26 Sv/h en un día es 6.24 Sv que traducido a Gy si no me equivoco es: 0.31Gy
Poniendo que la bacteria esta directamente sobre el material como es la prueba que hago ahora la distancia sería 1 micra o sea 0.0001 cm eso da 622 Sv/h eso traducido a gray sería 746 Gy/dia un numero nada despreciable.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 25, 2011)

Jeje, sabía que te iba a gustar el cálculo, y si encima, cosa que no sé como se hace, ajustaramos el coeficiente por el medio (agua), seguro que sería muy cercano a los cálculos de Homer


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 27, 2011)

Prueba invalidada!!! me mande una gar***a como para 20 cubiertos y personal gastronómico, esos bichos son unos pu... un frasco con solución fisiológica que estaba usando al parecer no quedó bien estéril (por supuesto si los mierditas estos aguantan lo mas bien dentro del autoclave) asi que estos días ya estaba podrido de que las muestras tomadas de arriba el americio dieran positivas, hice un control y encontré la causa, a empezar de nuevo con esta prueba


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 27, 2011)

Uh....... seguiremos con la incógnita.
Igual hasta ahora, nada invalida que puedan viajar en un meteorito, o no


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 28, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Uh....... seguiremos con la incógnita.
> Igual hasta ahora, nada invalida que puedan viajar en un meteorito, o no



La prueba salió mal pero lo mismo creo que soportan altas dosis, ya haré nuevamente, pero cada vez estoy mas convencido que estos bichos pueden soportar viajes espaciales en el interior de un meteorito, son muy resistente, y lo que suponía salio bastante cierto no son raros estan en todas partes. Me quedan las pruebas de frío, a -195ºC y otras dañinadas.


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 28, 2011)

Muy buen dato el de fogo!!! hoy me fuí hasta la cooperativa eléctrica y me traje varias lámparas quemadas tres de mercurio y alguna de sodio, las de sodio no sirven pero las de mercurio una barbaridad, no son la misma longitud de onda del UV de los led, por ejemplo un fósforo de la pantalla de una TV a color que fosforece verde con los led, con este tubo fosforece rosa 





Creo que esas dos que muestro son de 350W, me dieron otra de 250W y tambien esta pero es de sodio, creo que no sirve de todas maneras tengo pensado hacer unos experimentos con ella va la foto (No vengan con cargadas, el gato seguro sale con alguna comparación...)




Don fogo, si me permite, puedo difundir su dato en otro foro?
Ah! me olvidaba, la alimenté con una fuente de HT hecha con un flyback


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 28, 2011)

Willson, no preciso cargarte, la forma de la lámpara, ya indica cuales van a ser la primeras pruebas......
          
Y además, te vendiste solito solito!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 28, 2011)

vampiro dijo:
			
		

> (No vengan con cargadas, el gato seguro sale con alguna comparación...)


juassss ,que tipos de experimentos ¡¡¡¡¡¡
o sea las de mercurio si sirve ?para el experimento del uv-c ,aclaro ¡¡
como se si son de sodio ?,porque no sirven las de sodio?como identificar la lampara correcta?



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Willson, no preciso cargarte, la forma de la lámpara, ya indica cuales van a ser la primeras pruebas......
> 
> Y además, te vendiste solito solito!



:buenpost:


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 28, 2011)

suponte si no se consiguen  lamparas quemadas,cuando  compro  una la pido asi?
*deme una lampara mexcladora de mercurio de  350 wat *
es correcto ?


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 28, 2011)

Rey para saber si es de mercurio tenes que mirar por abajo el polvo blanco que cubre el vidrio, si hay un tubo grueso de cuarzo como el de la foto es de mercurio, si tiene un tubo mucho mas fino como el que tiene dentro la lampara transparente de la segunda foto es de sodio.
Estoy viendo si se puede alimentar con algo mas simple como un balastro electrónico o algo así.
Ya pasaré el dato.
Es mal pensado el gato negro... ta agresivo porque le adivine la nave espacial rusa je je


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 28, 2011)

No vas a hacer eso , porque que va a decir el otro muchacho que quiere armar la fuente?  que desalmado, y todavía me dice Wilson que el pobre es una víctima del satánico House
Bueno datos para el asunto del UV, con el balastro de una luz de bajo consumo anda perfectamente, para hacerlo andar hay que sacar el tubito de bajo consumo, puentear los dos lugares donde van los filamentos y de cada puente sacar un cable que vaya a cada extremo del tubo de UV, lo prende perfecto pero OJO OJO OJO tener muy en cuenta que las radiaciones UV de esos tubos son muy pero muy nocivas tal como dijo Fogonazo, no exponerse a las mismas, debe emitir en un amplio rango de UV incluidos la banda C, en un momento sentí olor a ozono asi que si hacen merdis el oxigeno molecular la longitud de onda del UV debe andar por los 200 nm asi que mucho cuidado


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> suponte si no se consiguen  lamparas quemadas,cuando  compro  una la pido asi?
> *deme una lampara mexcladora de mercurio de  350 wat *
> es correcto ?



No te conviene, las mezcladoras son menos potentes (UV) y mas caras. 

La estrategia es buscar al camión que cambia las lámparas de alumbrado de la calle y pedirle que te regalen la ampolla interna de una de ellas.
A ellos les piden como control de lo que cambian los culotes de las lámparas (La Rosca), no les importa la parte de vidrio.
También sirven las lámparas de luz negra que emplean en los boliches, aunque son de solo 250W.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 28, 2011)

cuando vea un camión lo mangueo ¡¡¡


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> cuando vea un camión lo mangueo ¡¡¡



A riesgo de ser "Pesado" me permito recordar:



Fogonazo dijo:


> .....*! Ojo con esto ¡*, la radiación era tan intensa (Y NO es chiste) que la tiré a la basura, me descomponía, nauseas, mareos, quemaduras, Etc.



Nauseas y mareos: posible generación de ozono o cosas peores.
Las quemaduras no fueron por tocar la lámpara, fueron por la radiación.
El efecto fue bastante desagradable y duró hasta el día siguiente. 

Pero el circuito impreso me quedó excelente


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 28, 2011)

Fogonazo, como la conectaste para que te de tanta potencia? dijiste con una lámpara halógena en serie? adentro de este cuarzo no hay nada con continuidad y esta blanquito, como una termoiónica cuando le entraba aire, acá la alimenté con una fuente de HT hecha con un flyback y después simplifiqué la cosa conectándola al balastro electrónico de una lampara de bajo consumo. Da una luz celeste pálido pero como decis, a mi me hace doler la cabeza y la vista no queda bien, es muy notable el olor a ozono y excita fósforos de manera muy interesante, ya pondré fotos. lo haré en otro hilo asi no desmadro este.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 28, 2011)

la idea es hacer esto http://www.drpez.net/portal/biblioteca_de_acuario_marino/p2_articleid/57  pero con  la mexcladora ,tengo una pero en el verano ay mucha luz y  las algas crecen rapido ¡¡¡¡ y si le pongo mas peces chupa algas no tengo para darles de comer en primavera,otoño y invierno,como no tienen algas me atacan a los otros peces y   los matan a chupones,los tumban y les chupan asta dejarlos el hueso y  la escamas


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2011)

anajesusa dijo:


> Fogonazo, como la conectaste para que te de tanta potencia? dijiste con una lámpara halógena en serie? adentro de este cuarzo no hay nada con continuidad y esta blanquito, como una termoiónica cuando le entraba aire, acá la alimenté con una fuente de HT hecha con un flyback y después simplifiqué la cosa conectándola al balastro electrónico de una lampara de bajo consumo. Da una luz celeste pálido pero como decis, a mi me hace doler la cabeza y la vista no queda bien, es muy notable el olor a ozono y excita fósforos de manera muy interesante, ya pondré fotos. lo haré en otro hilo asi no desmadro este.



La intensidad la da la corriente que circula, que a su vez la determina el balasto o lámpara serie, en mi caso casi 7A, gracias a esta corriente es que la ampolla llegó a unos 850º rojo cereza.

Lo bueno de estas ampollas es que de los 4 alambres que salen de ella, hay 1 que es de sebado, al conectarlo con el de trabajo del otro extremo (Un instante) se forma un arco entre el electrodo de trabajo y el de sebado, cuando se desconecta el electrodo de sebado el arco se transfiere al electrodo de trabajo del otro extremo.
Osea que pueden arrancar sin el pulso de alta tensión de los tubos fluorescentes.

Una vez creado el arco, se mantiene mientras se mantenga la alimentación.
Si se corta la alimentación no se puede reiniciar hasta que se enfríe, no arranca.

Si te consigues el balasto que le corresponde a la lámpara no hace falta cebar el arco. (Nueva visita a la Cooperativa  )


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 28, 2011)

Si la pongo en serie con una estufa a cuarzo? aunque no se si quiero tanta potencia, solo que la use para esterilizar, aunque con esa temperatura me va a derretir los materiales como el plástico, habrá que ver a que distancia es efectiva.
El que esté asi blanquita no dice nada de su condición de salud?
La mia tiene solo 3 alambres


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 28, 2011)

pero si pasa agua por el plastico?


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 28, 2011)

anajesusa dijo:


> Si la pongo en serie con una estufa a cuarzo? aunque no se si quiero tanta potencia, solo que la use para esterilizar, aunque con esa temperatura me va a derretir los materiales como el plástico, habrá que ver a que distancia es efectiva.
> El que esté asi blanquita no dice nada de su condición de salud?
> La mia tiene solo 3 alambres


Yo usaba lamparas mezcladoras quemadas y de balasto una estufa a cuarzo y hasta una pistola de aire caliente de 1500W. Lo que tuviera mas cerca.

Como las hacia trabajar con bastante mas corriente que la nominal seguramente le acortaba la vida, pero la emision ultravioleta es bestial.
Durante la etapa de pruebas me adjudique un dia entero sin poder abrir los ojos mas dos ampollas que abarcaban los antebrazos completos. Despues obviamente cubri todo.


----------



## asherar (Ene 29, 2011)

Hola: Es atrapante este tema.

Quería comentar que un absorbente eficiente de radiación beta (electrones) es el hidrógeno del agua. No es de extrañar que esos "osos de agua" sean resistentes a la radiación del medio interestelar, ya que "casualmente" se deshidratan hasta retener sólo el 3% de su contenido de agua normal. 

Las partículas alfa (2 protones + 2 neutrones) se absorben poco, pero por poco que sea, en sólidos y líquidos causan disociación. No es de extrañar que, al cabo de un tiempo, las alfa destruyan cualquier estructura, sea viva o no. 

Yo tenía entendido que lo de que "el autoclave mate cualquier cosa" se debe a que la materia viva "estándar" depende del agua, que se evapora a T>100 ºC (a 1 Atm). Entonces,  si el "sustrato" vivo depende de otra molécula básica, no es raro que 120 ºC resulten insuficientes. 

Una pregunta: ¿ Supongo que cuando van al vacío, los frasquitos con las muestras van sin tapa, no ? (En todas las fotos aparecen cerrados) De lo contrario dudo que en 1 hora se haga el vacío en su interior. 
Otra, sólo para hacerme una idea: ¿ Qué tipo de estructura tienen los bichitos de la prueba que tenés en curso ? Quiero decir: A qué son más parecidos: ¿ a una molécula compleja, a un virus, o a una ameba ? 

Saludos

PD: Texto sobre absorción de radiación y protección biológica: 
http://usuarios.multimania.es/farfanrg/Complementos/interac.pdf
(Entre otras cosas me desayunó que el plomo no es la mejor protección para algunas radiaciones, debido a las radiaciones que se generan al frenar la radiación principal.)


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 29, 2011)

*Rey:* lo decía por la temperatura, si levanta 800ºel bulbo, puede ablandar el plástico si esta medio cerca
*Cacho:* eso pasa por ser buenos, felino ladino 
*Eduardo:* Hoy voy a probar darle tuco, pero no tanto y de hecho no me voy a exponer, sobre todo la vista, a que distancia usan la UV para los impresos?
*asherar* Hola y bienvenido al hilo, los frascos plásticos que puse en la campana de la difusora estaban con la tapa pero sin ajustar, el sensor que tengo para ver el estado de vacío dentro de la campana indicaba que había llegado al máximo que mi sistema da, alrededor de 1E-7 torr si hubiera quedado algo de aire dentro el sensor lo hubiera detectado
El agua en vacío hierve y se evapora, los bichos que en realidad son bacterias (los de mi prueba) sufren una altísima deshidratación como bien comentaste. Respecto al autoclave, en mi laboratorio siempre esterilicé los medios dejando 15 minutos en olla a presión, pero parece que para esporulados la cosa no camina, ayer casualmente estuve conversando con el encargado de esterilización del hospital y me decía que el ajusta a 3 atmósferas el autoclave, eso lleva la temperatura de ebullición a 150º, un día de estos le voy a llevar una muestra de tierra para que la ponga a esa temperatura, en calor húmedo no creo que haya nada que lo aguante.
Lo de la radiación, la prueba en curso es con alfa porque es lo que dispongo, si bien son poco penetrantes una bacteria solo tiene un grosor de 1E-4 cm (un micrón)  yo creo que por mas dura que sea, esas balas la van a travesar con todas las consecuencias que ello trae, ionización, ruptura de enlaces, modificación del medio interno etc. Para hacerte una idea del tamaño son bastante mas chicas que una ameba y bastante mas grandes que un virus.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 29, 2011)

anajesusa dijo:


> .....*Eduardo:* Hoy voy a probar darle tuco, pero no tanto y de hecho no me voy a exponer, sobre todo la vista, a que distancia usan la UV para los impresos?.....


No se a que distancia los trabajaba Eduardo, yo los colocaba a unos 70/80 Cm y con unos 20 min exposición.
A 10 Cm (Placas chicas) con unos 20 Segundos alcanzaba.
Igualmente, siempre antes de procesar, sacaba una tira de prueba para controlar los tiempos de exposición.

*[Off Topic]*
El año pasado estuve mirando equipos industriales de fabricación de PSB´s  y *! Oh Surprise ¡* mismo sistema, pero con ampollas específicas para esto, con cierto parecido a tubos fluorescentes.

Lo que si cambió es la emulsión, ya no se emplea laca en forma de pintura, sino una película (Film) en rollo de 80Cm (En mi caso, pero puede venir en mayores anchos) y que se puede trabajar con luz ambiente sin problema.
Con este film se lamina el cobre, una o ambas caras, luego de una limpieza electro-química, lavado y secado y luego se le da un tiempo de curado a 90º para activar y fijar la lámina.
La exposición se realiza dentro de un sistema cerrado a una velocidad de 1m cada 2 o 3 minutos y ambas cara al mismo tiempo.
Todo el proceso se realiza en forma continua incluyendo el ataque químico, perforado, cortado, calado, troquelado de las placas.
*[/Off Topic]*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 29, 2011)

ya que estamos en offtopic les cuento algo relacionado al uv ,
tengo esta sapo 





resulta que la lampara que trae es uv,pero de las saubecitas,poco dañinas para la salud
yo le saque la lampara original y le coloque una uv-c germicida ,la encendí  y raje a mirar de lejos,resulta que los mosquitos fueron atraidos al instante,como  cientos el doble de los moscos atraidos con la lampara original,en un minuto me limpio la habitación de moscos,asi que cuando ay muchos(vivo en el campo)le pongo la uv-c  un ratito,luego le dejo  la original para el resto de la noche

PD:
      se me ocurrio fabricar un super-mata insectos para el patio con la lampara mezcladora ,para encenderlo un rato a la noche ,claro que afuera de casa ,lejos de los conejos y de mi casa,masacreeee de insectos ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 29, 2011)

Gato callate...... te dije que te calles........ arggggggg no puede....


> la encendí  y raje a mirar de lejos


Sabía que eras valiente, pero no tanto!
Animarte a encender el sapo (que por cierto te da un aire muy varonil)...... eso sí que es se macho!
Lo de rajar es lo de menos, a ver si se enojaba el sapo, ahí sí que hubieras estado en peligro *real* <= 
Yo seguro que no me hubiera animado y habría llamado a la brigada de explosivos peligrosos o a la NASA al menos para hacer semejante osadía.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 29, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> .....PD:
> se me ocurrio fabricar un super-mata insectos para el patio con la lampara mezcladora ,para encenderlo un rato a la noche ,claro que afuera de casa ,lejos de los conejos y de mi casa,masacreeee de insectos ¡¡¡¡¡



Mmmmmm , no sea cosa que mate "Todo", humanos, mascotas, pasto, árboles, bacterias, además de los insectos.
O peor, te cree insectos mutantes.


Ver el archivo adjunto 43787




En una época conseguí unas lámparas "Espanta insectos" de un color amarillo-mostaza marca Tungsram (Húngaras) de buen resultado.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 29, 2011)

y en las instruciones de la lampara uv-c ,decia,no mire  la lampara,peligroso,radiacion perjudicial,quemaduras y no se cuantas advertencias mas,asi tome distancia prudencial,o sea raje del lugar en cuestión,de todas maneras quede medio cegado por unos segundos ,el sapo es cuestión de  vida o muerte,ya que no puedo meter químicos ni insecticidas donde están mis peces,el sapo  amigo del hombre,amigo de la naturaleza,
el gato malo malo ,ni siquiera caza ratones,ve uno y raja¡¡¡¡ me recuerda a un gato mucho mas grande medio apoliyado ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡     yiiiiiiii



Fogonazo dijo:


> Mmmmmm , no sea cosa que mate "Todo", humanos, mascotas, pasto, árboles, bacterias, además de los insectos.
> O peor, te cree insectos mutantes.
> 
> 
> ...



las amarillas no espantan los insectos,solo no las atrae,tengo unas de industria alemana 
marca philip ,como mucho  con el super uv-c matare pasto ,los conejos estan como a 50 metros ,luego el galpon que me frena los rallos hacia casa ¡¡¡¡¡no creo que muten ???

por la velocidad en los atrajo  con la lampara del sapo,yo creo que en tres minutos mata todos los insectos del area¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡lo enciendo  10' por noche y  ya ¡¡


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 29, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> y en las instruciones de la lampara uv-c ,decia,no mire  la lampara,peligroso,radiacion perjudicial,quemaduras y no se cuantas advertencias mas,asi tome distancia prudencial,o sea raje del lugar en cuestión,de todas maneras quede medio cegado por unos segundos ,......



Como dijo Confucio (Filosofo Chino 551 a. C. - 479 a. C.): _"Soldado que huye sirve para otra batalla"_


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 29, 2011)

Offtopic mode:On


			
				Fogonazazo dijo:
			
		

> Este Foro se llama *"Foros de Electrónica" NO* es el departamento de asistencia técnica de "ConstruyaSuVideorockola.Com" *ni de* "Pablin.Com", ! Cada duda en su lugar y en su WEB ¡



Vaya, es una firma con muuucha razón!!!

Offtopic mode: Off

Volviendo al tema... ¡Ah! Si, insectos mutantes.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 29, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Offtopic mode:On
> 
> 
> Vaya, es una firma con muuucha razón!!!
> ...



hummm  metamensajes ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡buenisimo ¡¡¡¡¡¡
ademas hace juego con la regla numero 20,vercion 2.7.1,estrenada hace muy poco ¡¡¡¡¡¡


> Reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version 2.7.1)
> 
> 20) Este es un Foro técnico con especialidad en electrónica y dispositivos programables, NO publiques cosas que no tienen nada que ver con la especialidad del Foro, este NO es "Cara 'E' Libro" ni "Twister"
> 
> ...


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/algun-tema-megadeth-heavy-metal-35832/


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 29, 2011)

Uhhhh!!!! esto se esta degenerando... devuélvanme mis extremofilos que me voy a la m...
Estoy incentivando con mis pruebas a eliminar flora y fauna existente...
He puesto un hilo con lo de los UV para separar las cargas je je, aquí seguimos con los bichitos
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/lamparas-uv-onda-corta-bajo-costo-50649/#post441443


----------



## anajesusa (Feb 1, 2011)

Hola, hoy terminé la prueba de exposición del bicho a la radiación alfa, esta vez salió bien la prueba, dieron positivos los cultivos de 12 y 24 horas pero el de 48 horas no desarrolló, al parecer aguantan 2200Gy teóricos, pero no 4400, quedaría hacer una prueba a 36 horas para establecer con mas precisión esto. 
El próximo paso es irradiar con UV C, prueba inspirada por Fogonazo, tengo la idea de hacer el recinto esterilizador con UV en un gabinete de microondas, usando el reloj del mismo para ajustar el tiempo de exposición, este viernes viajo a Córdoba y veré de conseguir un MO quemado para usar. El trabajo estará parado unos días ya que me voy unos días a tomar sol al trópico, me entretendré viendo culitos extremofilos 

Ah! una pregunta, la puerta transparente del MO es de vidrio o de cuarzo? si es de cuarzo voy frito.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 1, 2011)

> Ah! una pregunta, la puerta transparente del MO es de vidrio o de cuarzo? si es de cuarzo voy frito.


pegale papel aluminio y listo


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 2, 2011)

Willsonnnnnnnnnnn te llaman _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/441992/ _A pedido del *amo de los lanzallamas*  que se ha referido a vos como el Sr. "Sodomizardor de Bacterias".


----------



## anajesusa (Feb 16, 2011)

He vuelto y limpiare millones... creo que se me chispoteó je je
Hoy tratando de encontrar los tardigrados, estaba buscando en una gota de agua podrida y encontré unos rotiferos, muy comunes, pero se me ocurrió un experimento y me vi un espectáculo impresionante, desequé la gota donde estaban los bichos y luego hidraté y filmé la resucitación, para el que tenga un microscopio, aunque sea de los mas rascas le invito a que reproduzca el experimento, es hermoso ver el despertar de estos bichos, que por cierto son muy comunes.
Para ver mas en mi blog http://anajesusa.wordpress.com/2011/02/16/despertando-al-rotfero-philodina/


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 17, 2011)

Muy bueno el experimento. Además ya era hora de que volvieras Willson, sentía como que me faltaba algo


----------



## anajesusa (Feb 17, 2011)

Mi querido House, brindé por Ud allá en la Margarita, ese All inclusive es la perdición, me tomé mas de 70 tragos en 7 días!!!! quiero volver all inclusive!!! mas margaritas, daiquiris, coco loco, mojitos, cubalibre, caipiriñas, caipiroscas, splash, amareto soul, cervezas etc, etc
Aquí empezando la mañana, no es el mate eso...





Hasta el lorito me amaba




Bueno basta de joda, puse un video sobre los rotiferos observados en campo oscuro muy bonito si quieren verlo




Creo que el video me salió con sonido de fondo, disculpas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 17, 2011)

haaaa arena blanca,supongo que abras traído una buena muestra¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
mandame unos gramos que yo colecciono piedras y arena (y no se porque,pero tengo muchas piedras)


----------



## anajesusa (Feb 17, 2011)

Si que traje, dicen que soy tarado (cosa muy cierta) yo colecciono agua de distintos lugares, me traje varias botellitas de soda llenas con aguas caribeñas y a varias les agregue sedimento de arena y otras con algas, estuve viendo el fitoplancton, es una belleza, en algún momento pondré unas fotos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 17, 2011)

bueno yo si se de gente que colecciona algas,pero agua,,,,,,, es la primera ves,aunque yo tengo mi botella de agua de santa fe (estoy en bs as)

se van a morir el fitoplacton,eso come uno de mi pez

saca urgente el ph del agua y otros parametros ya ,no trajiste algun pez?
bueno a quien le rompo las piernas para conseguir un poco de tu arena ?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 18, 2011)

Esto sí que es denigrante para mí...... Yo esperando acá y mi amigo chuponeandose con un Loro!
Na....... al tacho con el gato!
Creo que mejor me voy a dedicar a amaestrar a Juancho.

PD: con cuantos aumentos estabas mirando los rotíferos?


----------



## anajesusa (Feb 18, 2011)

*La* guacamaya desmadrada como besa 
Es en el menor aumento X10.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 8, 2014)

*Tardígrados (Tardigrada, Osos de agua) *


​

*Otro extremófilo ¿ Extraterrestre ?*

En septiembre de 2007 se lanzó la sonda espacial Foton M3 de Rusia y la ESA, y en ella fue colocado un grupo de *tardígrados*. 
Se comprobó que no sólo sobrevivieron a las condiciones del espacio exterior, sino que incluso mantuvieron su capacidad reproductiva, por lo que se les considera el ser vivo más resistente.
Además, pueden soportar 100 veces más radiación que los seres vivos más resistentes y pueden pasar cientos de años en un estado de hibernación sin agua, y reactivarse en cuanto se les suministre

*Wikipedia*​
*Mas info*


----------



## anajesusa (Feb 8, 2014)

Sabes fogo que estoy en un foro que se dedica a la microscopía, se llama vida invisible http://www.vidainvisible.com/foro/index.php?board=2.0, y estos osos de mar (tartígrados) no son tan comunes en la naturaleza, muy de vez en cuando aparece alguno, cada vez que alguno de los integrantes del foro lo pesca, intento que me envíe en un papel secante alguna espora para mis experimentos. Las esporas son parecidas a las de este bicho he filmado cuando precisamente sale de la espora




Saludos


----------

